# Chickens - Gallinas



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi! 

Our new house came with 7 chickens and a cock. 
The eggs are yummy!! 

We have only been here for 10 days, so we don't know much about chickens to be honest, other than what I read on the internet. 

We buy the food from the same place the old owners did, and we make sure they have clean fresh water every day. 

However, i have noticed over the last few days, that 2 chickens are losing their feathers, bald head, neck and back... they look a bit odd ! 

I know it can be stress, or lack of calcium, maybe the cock is picking on them, or they might have 'piojos' (lice?). I am now worried as although they seem to be ok, the way they look worries me and everything was closed today 'as today is the day when people go to the cemetery to look at gypsy tombs'.. lol! 

Now I have to wait till Monday... any tips? Any home remedy? 

I am also thinking they might be at the stage in the year where they change their feathers? Why the others are/look fine and these two don't? 

Worried Lolito.


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

This question is for me since I grew up on a farm in Virginia. If it's only a few chickens and not all of them, it's probably just feather-plucking by the others. If their skin isn't broken you can just let it go, or head over to Leroy Merlin and pick up some tree-sealer (yes I am serious) and paint the featherless ones black. Most chickens aren't attracted to black.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Ainss??? Really?? Bit odd tho! But thanks!
Might give it a go!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> today is the day when people go to the cemetery to look at gypsy tombs


Gypsy tombs???


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

It is a tradition, when I was little, we used to go to the cemetery (1st November) and after laying the flowers on the grave, we used to wander around the cemetery and usually the gypsies have the biggest and most pompous things there, a bit OTT , as their wedding dresses, etc. Apparently it happens all round the country, they are known for being a bit OTT.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Obviously, I meant to say graves, not tombs. Lol!

Excuse my English!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lolito, congrats on your new home and poultry farm.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Ta Allheart!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> It is a tradition, when I was little, we used to go to the cemetery (1st November) and after laying the flowers on the grave, we used to wander around the cemetery and usually the gypsies have the biggest and most pompous things there, a bit OTT , as their wedding dresses, etc. Apparently it happens all round the country, they are known for being a bit OTT.





Lolito said:


> Obviously, I meant to say graves, not tombs. Lol!
> 
> Excuse my English!


Graves & tombs much of a muchness really.
There don-t seem to be any gypsy graves, or at least the type you describe, in the communities I know, so I don-t think spotting the gypsy grave is a tradition here!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lolito said:


> It is a tradition, when I was little, we used to go to the cemetery (1st November) and after laying the flowers on the grave, we used to wander around the cemetery and usually the gypsies have the biggest and most pompous things there, a bit OTT , as their wedding dresses, etc. Apparently it happens all round the country, they are known for being a bit OTT.


Ahem - I thought we (collectively, as a forum) didn't approve of stereotyping!

Hope your chickens are OK though.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank Lynn, but even on last night's Telediario, they talked about it. 

This is one of the best in Spain. They have their own 'cemetery'. 

Fotogalería | Cementerio gitano de Sevilla: un viaje a la puerta del cielo calé


Will let you all know about the chickens tomorrow.


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

Lolito said:


> Thank Lynn, but even on last night's Telediario, they talked about it.
> 
> This is one of the best in Spain. They have their own 'cemetery'.
> 
> ...


I probably wasn't clear: if you paint the chickens it's only if their skin is broken. If not then just let them be. Or you can just paint them all for the fun of it. NINJA CHICKENS


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, one of them seems to be bleeding now... in certain parts.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lolito said:


> Thank Lynn, but even on last night's Telediario, they talked about it.
> 
> This is one of the best in Spain. They have their own 'cemetery'.
> 
> Fotogalería | Cementerio gitano de Sevilla: un viaje a la puerta del cielo calé


It happens in my town too - gitanos and payos alike. The bazaars sell more plastic flowers this weekend than the rest of the year put together. Exiles come from all over the country to pay homage to their deceased relatives. It's very moving.


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

Patiently waiting for a chicken update...


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, apparently they don't have lice, it is just that the others are picking on them, or so we think (vet and us), so we have separated them for a week or so, and see how it goes. I feel sorry for them being on their own in another 'house' but it was needed. Will be good too, to see if they lay eggs. We have also bought some calcium and mixed it with the food. Hopefully that will be it! 

As if it wasn't enough with 4 cats and a dog!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

So that's what "henpecked" means! Good idea to separate them. Give them some assertiveness training as well.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey Lolito. You're such a responsible farmer to call the vet.  So how are your chickens doing now?


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Hey Lolito. You're such a responsible farmer to call the vet.  So how are your chickens doing now?


Pictures would be nice as well. When I was a kid we would dress them up with little homemade Pork Pie hats and neckties.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

GuyverII said:


> Pictures would be nice as well. When I was a kid we would dress them up with little homemade Pork Pie hats and neckties.


 I'd liked your remedy suggestion and was very much looking forward to pictures of Ninja Chickens!


----------



## fevmor (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi,
We brought our chickens over with us last April, lost one to a pesky fox but others are good. They are in moult at the moment so look a bit tatty. Nothing to worry about but need plenty of food as it takes a lot of energy to grow new feathers. We have got them a layers mix as has more protein in and of course they ge tveggie scraps,


----------

